# Scale Questions



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

Decided to buy a digital scale, been looking on ebay and they are not too expensive. My question is, would a scale with a higher max capacity be less accurate when weighing smaller weights? I suspect I would mainly be weighing saddles, stems and such, so I want good accuracy in the 50-300g range. I could get this scale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Weigh-Precision-Jewelry-Scale-550g-x-0-1_W0QQitemZ260168395597QQihZ016QQcategoryZ34088QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem

which has a 550g max weight, and it would work perfectly for those types of parts.  BUT, if I bought this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/2000g-x-0-1g-Di...ryZ34088QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

then I would have the capability to weight frames, etc. if I ever wanted to. So I'm leaning towards buying the bigger one, unless you guys think it will be less accurate at the small end of the weight range...

Thanks!


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

What, none of you weight weenies can answer my question about scales? Pretty please? rrr:


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

the standard is the ultimate digital. hanging version or tabletop version, depending on how much you want to weigh. accurate and quality, spend the extra dough


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

alexedge said:


> Decided to buy a digital scale, been looking on ebay and they are not too expensive. My question is, would a scale with a higher max capacity be less accurate when weighing smaller weights? I suspect I would mainly be weighing saddles, stems and such, so I want good accuracy in the 50-300g range. I could get this scale:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/American-Weigh-Precision-Jewelry-Scale-550g-x-0-1_W0QQitemZ260168395597QQihZ016QQcategoryZ34088QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> ...


IN GENERAL:

For the same price, the lower capacity scale will be more accurate than the higher capacity one. For most measuring devices it ia a good rule to stay within 25-75% of it's capacity. Look at the resolution of the scale and its stated accuracy.

Also, weight weenies will accept whichever device gives them the lowest number.

TF


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

SleeveleSS said:


> the standard is the ultimate digital. hanging version or tabletop version, depending on how much you want to weigh. accurate and quality, spend the extra dough


Link?

TTurtle: Thanks!


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

alexedge said:


> Link?
> 
> TTurtle: Thanks!


Excelsports.com or coloradocyclist.com carry both scales.


----------



## alexedge (Jul 13, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> Excelsports.com or coloradocyclist.com carry both scales.


Thanks!


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

I have the Pelouze scale that I bought from Office Max for about $25. 5 lb max. I've tested it against calibrated weights from my lab and it's accurate to +/- 1 g over the 5lb (2.4 kg) range. Just as good as the ultimate for half the price.

Try the scout instrument range for excellent performance in a lab situation for a reasonable price ($100 range).

My recommendation - Check the postal scales in your local office supplies store before bothering with ebay. Try bringing in a couple of components of known weight and comparing them on all the scales on display.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

flanman said:


> I have the Pelouze scale that I bought from Office Max for about $25. 5 lb max. I've tested it against calibrated weights from my lab and it's accurate to +/- 1 g over the 5lb (2.4 kg) range. Just as good as the ultimate for half the price.
> 
> Try the scout instrument range for excellent performance in a lab situation for a reasonable price ($100 range).
> 
> My recommendation - Check the postal scales in your local office supplies store before bothering with ebay. Try bringing in a couple of components of known weight and comparing them on all the scales on display.


I've got the same scale, the K5 I think. simple, accurate and cheap.


----------

